# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  كتاب الأموال لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام

## محمد فاضل

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ... وبعد ؛
أقوم الآن بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى بتحقيق جزء من كتاب الأموال للإمام أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام لنيل درجة الماجستير في الحديث الشريف وعلومه وقد حصلت على نسختين خطيتين لهذا الكتاب المبارك وكلتاهما محفوظتان بدار الكتب المصرية - حرسها الله - وأثناء عملي في الكتاب من الله علي بالحصول على الطبعة التي علق عليها الدكتور محمد عمارة وقد أشار في مقدمة الكتاب إلى وجود نسخة شامية للكتاب كما أشار إلى وجود زيادات بها فهل يتكرم أحد إخواننا الأفاضل ويتحفنا بهذه النسخة وله مني جزيل الشكر وجميل الذكر وأسأل الله أن يجزيكم خير الجزاء .
وللعلم فالنسخة الموجودة بملتقى أهل الأثر هي إحدى النسختين المصريتين .

----------


## أبوحاتم

أود أن أسأل أخي الكريم هل تقدم بالفعل إلى إحدى الكليات المصرية بخطة لتحقيق الكتاب أم أنه لم يسجل بعد لأنني كنت أنوي التقدم لتسجيل رسالة ماجيستير بهذا الشأن كما أفيدكم بأن إحدى النسختين بدار الكتب المصرية منسوخة بيد خطاط شامي كما كتب عليها وهي تنتمي إلى المكتبة الظاهرية والذي يظهر لى من السماعات المعلقة بها أنها هي منقولة من النسخة الأولى الأقدم تاريخًا والله أعلم

----------


## محمد فاضل

نعم يا أبا حاتم ؛ الكتاب كله مسجل بكلية أصول الدين والدعوة بالزقازيق لنيل درجة الماجستير وأزيدك بأن إخواننا في كلية أصول الدين والدعوة بالمنصورة بصدد تسجيل رسالة الماجستير في كتاب الأموال لحميد بن زنجويه ويبقى السؤال يا أبا حاتم : هل يتفضل أحد إخواننا برفع النسخة الشامية ؟ اللهم هيأ لنا عبدا صالحا من عبادك يفعل .

----------


## سعيد أوبيد الهرغي

تحية أخوية صادقة.
1 - كتاب الأموال لأبي عبيد، وابن زنجويه، والداودي، كلها محققة ومطبوعة، كما يأتي:
  * كتاب الأموال / الحجة أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام ؛ تحقيق وتعليق محمد خليل هراس . - بيروت : دار الكتب العلمية, 1986 . - 622 ص. 
 * كتاب الأموال / لحميد بن زنجويه ؛ تحقيق شاكر ذيب فياض . - الرياض : مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية, 1986 . - 3 مج. (1430 ص.)

 * كتاب الأموال / لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام ؛ تحقيق و تعليق محمد خليل هراس . - بيروت : دار الفكر, 1975 . - 749 ص.
 * كتاب الأموال / تأليف أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام ؛ تقديم و دراسة و تحقيق محمد عمارة . - بيروت : دار الشروق, 1989 . - 807 ص. 
 * كتاب الأموال / أبو جعفر أحمد بن نصر الداودي ؛ تقديم و تحقيق رضا محمد سالم شحادة . - الرباط : مركز إحياء التراث المغربي, 1988 . - 219 ص. 
 * كتاب في الأموال : مخطوط / لأحمد بن نصر الداودي المالكي ؛ تحقيق محمد حسن الشلبي . - عمان : دار الحامد, 2001 . - 338 ص.

2 - هل هناك جديد في التحقيق ؟

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لكتاب الأموال لحميد بن زنجوية ينبغي للأخ الذي يريد تسجيله لرسالته الماجستير أن يعدل عن مشروعه؛ لأن الكتاب هو أطروحة الدكتور شاكر ديب فياض إما للماجستير أو الدكتوراة، وهو مطبوع، فلا يناسب تسجيله مرة أخرى، إلا إذا كان هناك مبررات علمية.

----------


## الفارس

كتاب الأموال لأبي عبيد ، طُبع أيضا طبعتين محققتين على مخطوطات ، أما إحداهما فمن مطبوعات دار الفضيلة بالسعودية في مجلدين ، والأخرى نسيت اسم محققها ..
أما كتاب الداوودي فحقق في رسالة علمية لم تطبع بعد، في معهد القضاء في جامعة الإمام بالسعودية .

----------


## أبوالعزمصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تمت الموافقة على تسجيل كتاب الأموال لابن زنجويه لمجموعة من طلاب الماجستير في كلية أصول الدين بالمنصورة ،وهم الآن يبحثون عن مخطوطات الكتاب فهل من مساعد لهم في الحصول على هذه المخطوطات؟ نرجو المساعدة

----------

